# Not whining but.........



## KYBobwhite (Sep 30, 2014)

How do you miss spot the ball by 5 yards at such a crucial time in a ballgame?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't understand what you are trying to tell me


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but from that camera angle, it doesn't look like his knee is down yet. But that's just me and I have no dog in the fight....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> How do you miss spot the ball by 5 yards at such a crucial time in a ballgame?



What is your screen name over on VolNation?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 30, 2014)

Let it go. Tennessee will be back soon and the pups won't even be on here wishing for a sec champ anymore ha!! Only reason Uga has been so good is bec we've been so bad!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 30, 2014)

I think UGA is 11~4 since 2000.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 30, 2014)

5 in a row against the hillbillies


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure what play you are referring to.  Refs favoring Georgia!?HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!

If anything, those clowns are out to get us!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

If memory serves me right Gurley got a hard shove after he was bout 3 yards out of bounds on one play.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 30, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Let it go. Tennessee will be back soon and the pups won't even be on here wishing for a sec champ anymore ha!! Only reason Uga has been so good is bec we've been so bad!



You will be back to what, being in the running for 3rd place in the East? At least you are back to being on TV some.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 30, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Let it go. Tennessee will be back soon and the pups won't even be on here wishing for a sec champ anymore ha!! Only reason Uga has been so good is bec we've been so bad!




Why do you think this?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Not sure what play you are referring to.  Refs favoring Georgia!?HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!
> 
> If anything, those clowns are out to get us!



Exactly I'm pretty sure UGa has taken the brunt of bad calls the last couple years.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 30, 2014)

How about now,  is he down?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What is your screen name over on VolNation?



I'm not on Volnation. Kiffin sent me the pics. You big cheaters!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2014)

I just watched the last few minutes of the game, bro, and Georgia was called for holding on 3rd down. Tennessee declined the penalty. It was 3rd down and 11 and Gurley ran for 8 yards setting up 4th and 3. Remember, UT declined the penalty on 3rd down. Gurley then picks up the 3 yards for the 1rst down to seal the victory.

That screen shot you're showing was the 3rd down where UT declined the penalty. Not sure what you're getting at. 

Notice the time and down in this sequence of pics. Sorry, I didn't want to post the pic of the UT fans crying.  









Good grief, I felt like I was going over the Zapruder Film, but I wanted to try and clear this up for you. Go watch the last of the game again if you wish and you will see.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2014)

And once again, Silver Britches comes through with flying colors and set the record straight.

Good going Silver and Thanks for the complete and truthful explanation.  Yep, old RockyTop slid right off the top of the mountain as he did in several previous contest.      Silver, I should have told them that you also were part Eagle Eye and could see a chigger on a gnat's rear-end at 100 yards !!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah. It was just on the SECN too. Exactly what hack of a website did you get your info off of KYBob??? You ought to block whatever website that is causing you to make faulty accusations.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And once again, Silver Britches comes through with flying colors and set the record straight.
> 
> Good going Silver and Thanks for the complete and truthful explanation.  Yep, old RockyTop slid right off the top of the mountain as he did in several previous contest.      Silver, I should have told them that you also were part Eagle Eye and could see a chigger on a gnat's rear-end at 100 yards !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

Got kinda quiet in here.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> If memory serves me right Gurley got a hard shove after he was bout 3 yards out of bounds on one play.



Yes he did, but Ga called a fair catch and ran anyway. Bunch of bad calls in that game on both teams


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

*Silver Britches,  thanks for that amazing presentation*

but unfortunately your efforts were in vain.  Gurley was down at the 30-31 yard line. The refs spotted the ball at the 24 which is the difference between 4th and 7 and a 4th and 3. In reality a field goal attempt or at punt vs going for it on 4th down. It definitely occurred because Butch addressed it in his post practice press conference.  He said that they knew it was a bad spot but had no challenges or timeouts left.  He said he argued with the ref trying to stall in hopes that the replay official would take a look but that didn't happen. They didn't realize it was that bad until they had went over it in film study. Doesn't change anything,  y'all won. It's just crazy that SEC refs are stinking it up so bad throughout the conference games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2014)

This thread needs a ROLL TIDE.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> but unfortunately your efforts were in vain.  Gurley was down at the 30-31 yard line. The refs spotted the ball at the 24 which is the difference between 4th and 7 and a 4th and 3. In reality a field goal attempt or at punt vs going for it on 4th down. It definitely occurred because Butch addressed it in his post practice press conference.  He said that they knew it was a bad spot but had no challenges or timeouts left.  He said he argued with the ref trying to stall in hopes that the replay official would take a look but that didn't happen. They didn't realize it was that bad until they had went over it in film study. Doesn't change anything,  y'all won. It's just crazy that SEC refs are stinking it up so bad throughout the conference games.



Gurley is tackled at the 30-31 yard line in the 4th Qtr on 4th down with 36 seconds left on the clock, as you can clearly see in the last screen shot I posted. The game is over after that. Those pics you posted are also from the 4th Qtr. Is it possible you are referring to something that happened earlier in the game? 

I agree with you about the refs, I truly do. I watch a lot of college football and these SEC officiating crews are just awful! I know I'm not the only one seeing this. I simply have no trust in them at all.

Anyway, good luck the rest of the season. Spank those Gators so I can rest good Saturday night.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 1, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> but unfortunately your efforts were in vain.  Gurley was down at the 30-31 yard line. The refs spotted the ball at the 24 which is the difference between 4th and 7 and a 4th and 3. In reality a field goal attempt or at punt vs going for it on 4th down. It definitely occurred because Butch addressed it in his post practice press conference.  He said that they knew it was a bad spot but had no challenges or timeouts left.  He said he argued with the ref trying to stall in hopes that the replay official would take a look but that didn't happen. They didn't realize it was that bad until they had went over it in film study. Doesn't change anything,  y'all won. It's just crazy that SEC refs are stinking it up so bad throughout the conference games.


Admit the facts, Tennessee LOST.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 1, 2014)

How about this? Tennessee lost. Pull up wour big boy britches and press on.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> How about this? Tennessee lost. Pull up wour big boy britches and press on.



Yup.  This is the year they can actually say, "Wait 'til next year".  Tennessee may actually be the favorite out of the East next year.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

*My point I'm trying to make is*



Silver Britches said:


> Gurley is tackled at the 30-31 yard line in the 4th Qtr on 4th down with 36 seconds left on the clock, as you can clearly see in the last screen shot I posted. The game is over after that. Those pics you posted are also from the 4th Qtr. Is it possible you are referring to something that happened earlier in the game?
> 
> I agre with you about the refs, I truly do. I watch a lot of college football and these SEC officiating crews are just awful! I know I'm not the only one seeing this. I simply have no trust in them at all.
> 
> Anyway, good luck the rest of the season. Spank those Gators so I can rest good Saturday night.



that SEC officials and their ineptitude has gotten much worse the past few years.  I'm not saying we were cheated or that we would have won. I'm just saying this oversight was ridiculous.  Now,  just to make my point clear,  and I might be overlooking something here, the 0:40 sec mark in your pic is the 4th and 3. The 0:36 mark is where y'all pick up the 1st down to ice the game. My problem is at the 1:08 mark he is clearly down on the 30-3 yard line. The refs either miss spotted the ball or allowed the play to continue to the 24 yard line leavin 1:06 sec left. There was a long period of confusion with the holding call,  the decline of the call, etc. It's now 4th and 3, not 4G 4th and 7 as I believe it should be . A 4th and 3 is a lot more manageable than the 4th and 7. A 4th and 7 means Richt has a decision to mak.  Kick a long field goal, punt to pen us back with no timeout or go for the first down with 7 yards to go. I don't believe he goes for it in that scenario. I really appreciate your willingness to have a friendly discussion about this without getting your hackles up,  unlike your counterparts in this thread. I hope the Dawgs are able to finish out the season on top providing the Vols are out of the running for the East. Good luck.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 1, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Admit the facts, Tennessee LOST.



Might have lost but were not beat.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 1, 2014)

groundhawg said:


> Might have lost but were not beat.



I agree yall put up a heck of a fight but in the end all that matters aside the scoreboard is moral victories  and Tennessee  just won a moral victory... congratulations Tennessee on your powerful moral victory over Georgia


----------



## Sidewinder1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not sure what you mean or where you are going with the "Tennessee declined the penalty" theory, I believe the play would have stood had they declined the penalty? I can't look at it right at this moment, but I do seem to remember that there was a penalty in the sequence of plays. I am not sure it would have changed anything either way but it could have made the ending a bit more interesting.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

*I don't give a rip about losing the game*



bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I agree yall put up a heck of a fight but in the end all that matters aside the scoreboard is moral victories  and Tennessee  just won a moral victory... congratulations Tennessee on your powerful moral victory over Georgia



If you could read you'd get that. Y'all should be concerned that the refs are of such poor quality that stuff like this occurs in every SEC game. The off setting personal fouls right before the halfway bad. Our receiver was clearly the perpetrator. That's a potential 15 yard swing,  review it,  punish the guilty which would have been UT. Fair catch and run by UGA ridiculous,  no penalty. With our conference being the best,  one would think we could have quality refs to go along with it. With the new playoff system,  one bad call could negate a teams playoff hopes and destroy a successful season. I guess y'all are okay with that.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 1, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> If you could read you'd get that. Y'all should be concerned that the refs are of such poor quality that stuff like this occurs in every SEC game. The off setting personal fouls right before the halfway bad. Our receiver was clearly the perpetrator. That's a potential 15 yard swing,  review it,  punish the guilty which would have been UT. Fair catch and run by UGA ridiculous,  no penalty. With our conference being the best,  one would think we could have quality refs to go along with it. With the new playoff system,  one bad call could negate a teams playoff hopes and destroy a successful season. I guess y'all are okay with that.



I agree with everything in this post. There's been some pretty bad calls. You win some, you lose some, and some teams seem to get the benefit of the doubt more times than not. I watched the replay on Watch ESPN and don't see why the ball was spotted where it was, either. Even if they give him that last push, it's still not at the 26.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 1, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> If you could read you'd get that. Y'all should be concerned that the refs are of such poor quality that stuff like this occurs in every SEC game. The off setting personal fouls right before the halfway bad. Our receiver was clearly the perpetrator. That's a potential 15 yard swing,  review it,  punish the guilty which would have been UT. Fair catch and run by UGA ridiculous,  no penalty. With our conference being the best,  one would think we could have quality refs to go along with it. With the new playoff system,  one bad call could negate a teams playoff hopes and destroy a successful season. I guess y'all are okay with that.



If I could read... I have MBA in business from Vanderbilt of course I can read. You've forgotten the LSU play http://bleacherreport.com/articles/266661-excessive-celebration-georgias-aj-green-didnt-do-it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> If you could read you'd get that. Y'all should be concerned that the refs are of such poor quality that stuff like this occurs in every SEC game. The off setting personal fouls right before the halfway bad. Our receiver was clearly the perpetrator. That's a potential 15 yard swing,  review it,  punish the guilty which would have been UT. Fair catch and run by UGA ridiculous,  no penalty. With our conference being the best,  one would think we could have quality refs to go along with it. With the new playoff system,  one bad call could negate a teams playoff hopes and destroy a successful season. I guess y'all are okay with that.



I'm not okay with it but not much we can do about it.

Quite a few blown calls in the UGA vs USC game that could/would of cost us the game.. Like the holding call that took a touchdown away from us. It sucks, but it's sports and it happens.. 

If UGA was to finish undefeated and have that one loss to USC I would have sour grapes if it kept us out of the playoff picture.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

*Well..... Wupe tee do*



bigbuckhunter1 said:


> If I could read... I have MBA in business from Vanderbilt of course I can read. You've forgotten the LSU play http://bleacherreport.com/articles/266661-excessive-celebration-georgias-aj-green-didnt-do-it



I've got my Masters from UT. Doesn't prove anything. You definitely are displaying some of that Vaaaanderbult tude.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 1, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I agree with everything in this post. There's been some pretty bad calls. You win some, you lose some, and some teams seem to get the benefit of the doubt more times than not. I watched the replay on Watch ESPN and don't see why the ball was spotted where it was, either. Even if they give him that last push, it's still not at the 26.



Probably should have been at the 28.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 1, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> I've got my Masters from UT. Doesn't prove anything. You definitely are displaying some of that Vaaaanderbult tude.



It doesn't mean anything? Vanderbilt is a top 10 school Tennessee is somewhere around 150ish maybe. Face the facts Tennessee lost, they but up a good fight but they did however lose.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 1, 2014)

Only thing I would like to add is I look at it different than most it was actually Georgia who put up a good fight. It seem to me watching the game that Georgia had the edge only in depth and experience, but those two thing will be erased next year with one more class IMO.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 1, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> If you could read you'd get that. Y'all should be concerned that the refs are of such poor quality that stuff like this occurs in every SEC game. The off setting personal fouls right before the halfway bad. Our receiver was clearly the perpetrator. That's a potential 15 yard swing,  review it,  punish the guilty which would have been UT. Fair catch and run by UGA ridiculous,  no penalty. With our conference being the best,  one would think we could have quality refs to go along with it. With the new playoff system,  one bad call could negate a teams playoff hopes and destroy a successful season. I guess y'all are okay with that.



As long as there are humans making the calls there will ALWAYS be faulty ones throughout the game. I mean, first downs are determined by a judgment call and then even at that two guys run half the width of the field and place a stick in the ground which certainly isn't EXACTLY where it was on the sideline to determine if the offense gets another set of downs. It is what it is, which is far from an exact science. Can it be frustrating? Sure. But at the end of the day if UT could've kept Gurley from running a country mile then they would have won. They didn't so for the 5th year in a row you can do one of two things. Either tip your hat and congratulate the victor or cry about it. It is pretty obvious which you have chosen to do.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> Only thing I would like to add is I look at it different than most it was actually Georgia who put up a good fight. It seem to me watching the game that Georgia had the edge only in depth and experience, but those two thing will be erased next year with one more class IMO.



I believe we will have a more experienced secondary next year and you will not see people standing wide open in the middle that even I could hit. Plus we have a lot of young freshman playing on offense, they are only going to get better. Plus we are sitting on what is arguably a top 2 recruiting class. So don't think we will just stay where we are at right now.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

*Well Mr.  Vaaaanderbult*



bigbuckhunter1 said:


> It doesn't mean anything? Vanderbilt is a top 10 school Tennessee is somewhere around 150ish maybe. Face the facts Tennessee lost, they but up a good fight but they did however lose.



Again you need to read my postover slooowly.  I'm not talking about who won, who lost, penalties scores,  cheating,  etc. I was merely stating that that's a pretty bad officiating blunder.  Silver Pants wasn't seeing what I was referring to.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 1, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Again you need to read my postover slooowly.  I'm not talking about who won, who lost, penalties scores,  cheating,  etc. I was merely stating that that's a pretty bad officiating blunder.  Silver Pants wasn't seeing what I was referring to.



Hum... might shoulda said that earlier. Just out of curiosity have you watched an SEC game in 10 years as far back as I can remember SEC refs have sucked.


----------



## birddog52 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes the ga dogs will have real tough time of it these next few games missour kentucky arkansas and then florida they want win all of those


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 5, 2014)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Yes he did, but Ga called a fair catch and ran anyway. Bunch of bad calls in that game on both teams



Vandy called for a fair catch yesterday on a KO, then ran.  No flag was thrown.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do you think this?



I am just wondering who typed all those big words for that hillbilly.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2014)

If anyone had the right to complain, it was Georgia, starting with the bogus targeting call at Vandy last year and ending with the completely stupid holding call at Cackalacka this year.  However, you didn't hear me cry.  In all games, you have to beat both the other team and the breaks.  Tennessee caught some breaks on un-necessary roughness calls not made, but you don't hear us saying we need to up the score.

UGA will beat Tennessee next year as well because we will have more depth, more talent and better coaching.  Jones has NEVER been a very successful coach and I don't see that changing.  I do see our defense changing, which was the only thing that kept UT in the game this year.  Go DAWGS!

BTW, can someone post up that play of 34 running over Bates and the hobnail boot play.  I know these boys from UT love to see those over and over and over again!


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 6, 2014)

Ya'll do know that was Penn Wagers officiating crew, right??

Wagers-led crews have never done UGA any favors on the officiating end.  Probably the most inept (or worse, openly hostile to UGA) in the SEC.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> Only thing I would like to add is I look at it different than most it was actually Georgia who put up a good fight. It seem to me watching the game that Georgia had the edge only in depth and experience, but those two thing will be erased next year with one more class IMO.



Here are some of the recent thread titles over at vomit nation in regard to the recent loss to Florida:

If Butch doesn't work out

To The Worley Worshippers

Our fan base is embarrassing right now

Hey Jumpers

Blame Coaching

This One Still Hurts

How long does it take to rebuild?

Who else is done

What Year Do we Come Back

Name Your Candidate (for new coach)


The Sobering Truth

Have fun when these are read to you by a Vandy fan. Roll Tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Here are some of the recent thread titles over at vomit nation in regard to the recent loss to Florida:
> 
> If Butch doesn't work out
> 
> ...




And I still have a login over there to stir the pot.... Seems like a good time..


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

They're a funny bunch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2014)

browning slayer said:


> and i still have a login over there to stir the pot.... Seems like a good time.. :d



Yep. They are melting down over there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I still have a login over there to stir the pot.... Seems like a good time..



Great time to grab that box of salt and have some fun.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2014)

*Yeah ol' Eagle eye sure showed me*



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And once again, Silver Britches comes through with flying colors and set the record straight.
> 
> Good going Silver and Thanks for the complete and truthful explanation.  Yep, old RockyTop slid right off the top of the mountain as he did in several previous contest.      Silver, I should have told them that you also were part Eagle Eye and could see a chigger on a gnat's rear-end at 100 yards !!!!



Except he was wrong.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Except he was wrong.



You can take the Avatar down... Unless you like it!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2014)

*Who are you?*



Browning Slayer said:


> You can take the Avatar down... Unless you like it!



The Bslayer I know would never allow that this quick.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do you think this?



Cause the Vols are back!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause the Vols are back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause the Vols are back!



Back where?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back where?



Good question!!

Certain Vols think that the football program is "back" to it's old ways. I'm not sure what they are talking about. The only thing I see them doing is losing!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good question!!
> 
> Certain Vols think that the football program is "back" to it's old ways. I'm not sure what they are talking about. The only thing I see them doing is losing!



and fostering a culture of sexual violence against female students; just ike fsu.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 24, 2016)

Vols been through several rough years and I can tell you first hand you pick penalties up that are no calls very easy when the Vols just didn't have the talent to compete. Hitting the rewind and watching no call penalties over and over is the norm, even stuff like in the OP. 

Last year it started changing where I stopped worrying about it. I guess it's due to the big orange now having the horsepower to overcome stuff like this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good question!!
> 
> Certain Vols think that the football program is "back" to it's old ways.



I thought that meant the fans were going to start throwing batteries again.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2016)

And this thread wash revived why?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And this thread wash revived why?



To remind the Vols that they still suck??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> To remind the Vols that they still suck??



Is Butch still their coach this morning?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is Butch still their coach this morning?



Shhhhh, Butch is in sensitivity training right now.  He is very sensitive about retaining his job!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Shhhhh, Butch is in sensitivity training right now.  He is very sensitive about retaining his job!



and a job no one wanted; not even dog


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is Butch still their coach this morning?





MudDucker said:


> Shhhhh, Butch is in sensitivity training right now.  He is very sensitive about retaining his job!





Matthew6 said:


> and a job no one wanted; not even dog



Butch has nothing to worry about! That job is one of the worst ones in the SEC and no one wanted it before so they settled for Butch. UT is SO desperate they could care less what the football program does off the field.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Butch has nothing to worry about! That job is one of the worst ones in the SEC and no one wanted it before so they settled for Butch. UT is SO desperate they could care less what the football program does off the field.



UT will be leaving the SEC and taking their rightful place in the ACC after this is all said and done.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UT will be leaving the SEC and taking their rightful place in the ACC after this is all said and done.



very likely.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 26, 2016)

Why all the negative waves? be positive guys, talk about some of the good things Coach Jones has done the last 3 years, there's plenty. IMO most of this is just bad journalism, I mean they are going all the way back to mid 90's getting stuff.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And this thread wash revived why?



Because a new load of bricks just arrived in Knoxville.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Why all the negative waves? be positive guys, talk about some of the good things Coach Jones has done the last 3 years, there's plenty. IMO most of this is just bad journalism, I mean they are going all the way back to mid 90's getting stuff.



They are going back to the mid 90's cause the sorry Vols have been covering it up for a long time! It's called showing a pattern!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Because a new load of bricks just arrived in Knoxville.



That load was placed on the wrong side of the ship and has it leaning to one side taking on water..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They are going back to the mid 90's cause the sorry Vols have been covering it up for a long time! It's called showing a pattern!



i like their new pattern of sucking the past 10 years


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i like their new pattern of sucking the past 10 years



Best one of them all!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Why all the negative waves? be positive guys, talk about some of the good things Coach Jones has done the last 3 years, there's plenty. IMO most of this is just bad journalism, I mean they are going all the way back to mid 90's getting stuff.



I wouldn't expect less from the likes of Slayer if he didn't troll. Especially accusations against 10rc that have yet to be proven. He cranks his boat up early every morning around 5am out for a troll. I however will not troll him when soon the same accusations hit the uga doorstep..cause it will.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wouldn't expect less from the likes of Slayer if he didn't troll. Especially accusations against 10rc that have yet to be proven. He cranks his boat up early every morning around 5am out for a troll. I however will not troll him when soon the same accusations hit the uga doorstep..cause it will.



See, that's the thing with you Vols.. You USE to be good. Now, you are mediocre! So instead of expectations, all you Vols live off are "What If's".. What if I win the lottery.. What if we go to a bowl game this year.. What if UGA gets in trouble for years of cover up by the Athletic's department..  Yeah, see the pattern?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> See, that's the thing with you Vols.. You USE to be good. Now, you are mediocre! So instead of expectations, all you Vols live off are "What If's".. What if I win the lottery.. What if we go to a bowl game this year.. What if UGA gets in trouble for years of cover up by the Athletic's department..  Yeah, see the pattern?




Thing is,  we've had a pattern of being consistently good. You have to take the bad with the good. 

On the other hand,  yall have never really been good and just fired the best thing that's happened to yall since Walker


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2016)

Consistently good? Tech was consistently good when Bobby Dodd was there.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 29, 2016)

I always knew Butch was a shady little redfaced yankee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Thing is,  we've never had a pattern of being consistently good. You have to take the bad with the good. We're still looking for the good.
> 
> On the other hand,  yall have never really been great and but did just hire the best thing that's happened to yall since Walker. The Dawgs will have an NC under their belt within the next three years. GO DAWGS.



Finally, a cogently intelligent statement out of a battery chunkin pumpkin lover.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 29, 2016)

kirby is a great hire; i think he will get his feeling hurt in the seccg a couple of times and will make the play off in 5-7 years if saban is no longer in tuscaloosa.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> kirby is a great hire; i think he will get his feeling hurt in the seccg a couple of times and will make the play off in 5-7 years if saban is no longer in tuscaloosa.



I'm thinking there is a 50/50 chance the student will school the teacher within that time period.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm thinking there is a 50/50 chance the student will school the teacher within that time period.



I'm with you. Kirby's about as good as they get.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm with you. Kirby's about as good as they get.



And he had plenty of time to learn from the master.


----------

